# Beer Keg Tap Handles



## jttheclockman (Jul 23, 2008)

Has anyone made a beer keg tap handle???  If so can you explain what is needed and how you went about it and maybe a picture or two????  Thanks in advance.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 24, 2008)

Do a search for skye posts.  He posted some real neat ones just a while back.  Maybe it was a different forum he posted them on. maybe not.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 24, 2008)

Your first task will be to find a distracted bartender, those connectors are expensive!  Just remember to not order that beer anymore that night...when completed, comeback for step 2


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 24, 2008)

I made several  a few years back, sorry can't find the photos.
My client brought his taper mechenism over and I went to Ace hardware and found several short and long bolts the matched the threads. Turned between center and then drilled out for the bolt. Came out really nice. Pretty easy to do.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 24, 2008)

You have a few options here. If you want a traditional looking handle with the ferrule and finial look here for your parts http://www.beeravenue.com/beer_tap_handle_parts.html

Personally I like more wood and less metal so I just ordered these http://www.reidsupply.com/detail.aspx?R=EZ-218&ST=brass inserts

Now let me say this, they do not tell you shipping when you order from them. I assumed it would be rather cheap as I only ordered 20 of them. Well when it came to my house in an envelope the invoice said shipping was 10.13  which cost just as much as the parts. 

Here is another site for inserts, a little more expensive but worth looking at, they are listed in the middle of the page http://www.northernbrewer.com/tap-handles.html

You can always use a 3/8" nut glued into the end as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Skye (Jul 25, 2008)

I shot you a PM. I'm gonna wright a 'how-to' for them soon:


----------



## spitfire (Jul 25, 2008)

Skye,
That is nice, look forward to seeing you "how to"


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 25, 2008)

Skye

Thanks for the PM and the photos. I too look forward to your tutorial. I always love when people take time to show and explain a turning process. That is a very nice turning and the wood is beautiful. If this person wants me to go htough with this project I will post a photo when done. He has to get me the thread size.


----------



## Skye (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet that the thread size will be 3/8-16.


----------



## JohnLifer (Jul 31, 2008)

It is 3/8-16.  I'd turned a couple a few years ago and didn't insert.  The harder wood worked well for a while, but you really need t-nut or insert for this.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 31, 2008)

JohnLifer said:


> It is 3/8-16.  I'd turned a couple a few years ago and didn't insert.  The harder wood worked well for a while, but you really need t-nut or insert for this.



I suspect that a thread coupler (think of an elongated hex nut) glued neatly into the bottom would work as well, but don't know about corrosion with steel vs brass.  A 3/8 x 16 TPI thread coupler would be between 5/8" and 3/4" long 

If steel is OK, do a search for "threaded insert" on your favorite woodworking web sites. Rockler has them I know.  They are used for knock-down furniture.


----------



## Skye (Jul 31, 2008)

I turned an acrylic one and used my same inserts. The key is, take it to the grinder and grind off the outer thread of the insert. It fit right inside the 1/2" drilled hole, just threw some CA in there and I was in bitness. (werd.)


----------

